# Tata Photon+ slowness



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I got a Tata Photon+ today (15GB limit, then unlimited at lower speeds). Now, although the speeds were advertised as 3.1 mbps, I have yet to cross 256 kbps on any download.

I'm thinking of returning it tomorrow , what are your experiences on this?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

you mean 256 kbps is actual speed on downloading or its the speed mentioned at speedtest.net

if its actual speed, its pretty much fine. Go to speedtest.net and post a result here too


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah , average download speed. It varies from 15-30 KB/sec (256 Kbps). Here's the speedtest result to a server in malaysia , I get excellent results from my airtel landline to the same server but this one is a disgrace:

*Tata Photon+*

*www.speedtest.net/result/1861082908.png


*Airtel Landline*
*www.speedtest.net/result/1861092665.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 28, 2012)

considering the photon*+* is slower than my dump BSNL broadband connection, Yes you are better of returning it


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 28, 2012)

Yep, that's what I'll do first thing tomorrow morning. Wasted my cash on this POS.

But, here's the catch. The customer service is so notoriously poor that they'll still keep billing you after you've said you wish to cancel.


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2012)

Photon+ is the biggest crap, at least in Patna.


----------



## Subro (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello friend, Tata Photon cannot give u more than that speed. Its because I have been using Tata Photon+ 5 GB Unlimited since the last one year, and trust me I never got speeds exceeding 256 kbps. Several times I have complained about this matter to the service centre, but no result. So if u can get a better plan, leave Tata Photon+ at the earliest.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 29, 2012)

Subro said:


> Hello friend, Tata Photon cannot give u more than that speed. Its because I have been using Tata Photon+ 5 GB Unlimited since the last one year, and trust me I never got speeds exceeding 256 kbps. Several times I have complained about this matter to the service centre, but no result. So if u can get a better plan, leave Tata Photon+ at the earliest.



Yeah, I'll return it today. Couldn't get good speeds even at midnight on this piece of ****. Can't wait to see the look on the sales guy's face , I just bought it yesterday


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Even I thought of getting a Photon long back. I had gone for a demo at their outlet. They said I cannot get demo as commercial dongle doesnt work on Sundays (indeed I had gone on sunday morning as weekdays wasnt possible)
fail stunt by him. Also the plans made it a deal breaker for me. 
why donot you try showing him this thread


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 31, 2012)

Spoke to the agent who sold it. He said he'll cancel my subscription and that I don't have to pay for the 1st month of usage. Unfortunately , he can't refund the cost of the device itself (I took a corporate plan , so device cost was Rs.1000/-) . Oh well , I've learned my lesson


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 31, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Spoke to the agent who sold it. He said he'll cancel my subscription and that I don't have to pay for the 1st month of usage. Unfortunately , he can't refund the cost of the device itself (I took a corporate plan , so device cost was Rs.1000/-) . Oh well , I've learned my lesson



bad luck oops!


----------

